# Amare Gentoo.

## Bridge79

Ciao,

cortesemente potrei conoscere 5 brevi motivi per i quali si possa veramente amare la gentoo?

Dany.

----------

## randomaze

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> cortesemente potrei conoscere 5 brevi motivi per i quali si possa veramente amare la gentoo?
> 
> Dany.

 

 :Very Happy:  Portage é bellissimo e aggiornatissimo

 :Cool:  La documentazione é pressoché totale

 :Mr. Green:  Il Forum é pieno di gente ganza

 :Wink:  La linea di comando e il vi non vengono sovrascritti da qualche strano meccanismo di configurazione automatica

 :Rolling Eyes:  C'é un sacco di tempo libero mentre il piccì é occupato a compilare

----------

## shev

In questo recente topic trovi parecchi spunti di riflessione, vengono elencati diversi pregi di gentoo nonchè motivi per rimanere fedeli al nostro velocissimo pinguino.

Cmq l'amore non è una formula matematica o un elenco di features, per amare gentoo deve scoccare la scintilla, devi sentirtelo dentro. I tanti pregi di gentoo aiutano ad innamorarsi, ma il rapporto con essa dipende anche da te  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sono d'accordo con Shev ma il motivo forum dovrebbe bastarti  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## abaddon83

-il portage è una bomba

-non ti da problemi e non si incasina mai se non per colpa tua

-la documetazione è da paura

-lo installi in ognu buco che abbia una cpu e un po di memoria

-son riuscito a recuperare un vecchio e ad usarlo, cosa che non riuscivo con slack e debian!

-il live cd è una bomba ti trova quasi tutto al volo! e l'installazzione è relativamente semplice per quanto riguarda riconoscimento periferiche

-aggiornameti stra semplici!

unico neo:

-la compilazione è lenta... ma non è colpa del lucertolone^^

----------

## vificunero

La mia ragazza ideale è un tipo silenzioso che non rompe le scatole tutto il giorno con un bla bla bla e che fila in cucina silenziosa a prepare quello che ho in mente per la cena.

Gentoo è così: le dici quello che vuoi e zitta zitta te lo installa senza che tu debba preoccuparti più di tanto. Certo devi spendere un po' di tempo all'inizio ma sinceramente capire il funzionamento del portage e della distro in via generale (giusto per iniziare ad essere operativi) non porta via molto.

----------

## cataenry

 *vificunero wrote:*   

> La mia ragazza ideale è un tipo silenzioso che non rompe le scatole tutto il giorno con un bla bla bla e che fila in cucina silenziosa a prepare quello che ho in mente per la cena.

 

Se la trovi ed ha una sorella mi fai un fischio   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

 *vificunero wrote:*   

> La mia ragazza ideale è un tipo silenzioso che non rompe le scatole tutto il giorno con un bla bla bla e che fila in cucina silenziosa a prepare quello che ho in mente per la cena.
> 
> 

 

mi auguro per lei che tu non la trovi  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## hardskinone

Io aggiungerei anche: la forma di distribuzione piu' naturale del software libero e' il codice sorgente. Gentoo permette questo.

----------

## knefas

Aggiungerei: se c'e' qualche casino ti sbatti per risolverlo acquisendo conoscenze che altrimenti non avresti avuto  :Smile: 

(ovviamente il motivo forum/chat dovrebbe bastare a fugare ogni dubbio...  :Wink:  )

----------

## xchris

uno e' sufficiente:

te la fai come vuoi tu  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## stuart

con gentoo stai moooolto più attento a NON fare disastri:

qui se devi reinstallare la baracca (da stage 1) di solito non ci metti solo mezz'ora.................

----------

## _Plasma_

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> cortesemente potrei conoscere 5 brevi motivi per i quali si possa veramente amare la gentoo?
> 
> Dany.

 

Tutti gli ebuild dei giochi!  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La documentazione é pressoché totale
> 
>  [b]

 

approfitto di questa riga di randomaze, per chiedere una cosa a Shev:

nella documentazione, al passo 

```
Codice 11: Estrazione dell'immagine di Portage

# tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-20031011.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

```

si dice tar -xvjf... senza la -p. E' corretto, o é un refuso ? Ho controllato ed é cosi' anche nella versione inglese. Solo mi sembra strano non dover ripristare anche i permessi. Se untarro come descritto, in fase d'installazione, tutta la cartella portage viene segnata di proprietà di 1005, che non mi pare sia root   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## motaboy

1) Prima di conoscere gentoo usavo distro basate su RPM e posso dirti che per colpa loro ho fatto periodi in cui odiavo GNU/linux considerandolo complicato e difficile da gestire. Per esempio prova tu a compilare un programma sotto Fedora (Red Hat), SuSE o Mandrake e sappimi dire.

Anche perchè se hai notato molti creatori di "pacchetti" si ritengono più intelligenti di coloro che fanno i programmi e si divertono e spostare le directory in cui vengono posti gli include etc...

Poi finalmente sono passato a Debian e Slack e le cose sono migliorate, dopo di che ho provato LFS e finalmente ho conosciuto gentoo e ho capito come DEVE essere fatta una distro.

2) Emerge è comodo e potente e credo che la divisione di ogni singolo progetto in base, devel, data etc... sia solo fonte di confusione quando vuoi mantenere la tua distro. Inoltre se ti salvi i tuoi precompilati su CD o da qualche parte, puoi ripristinare il tuo sistema in pochissimo tempo.

3) Gli script rc sono gestiti in un modo molto intelligente e non credo che esista nessun programma che sia più comodo che modificare per esempio /etc/conf.d/net

4) Gentoo è probabilmente la distro più aggiornata! di solito hai gli ebuild di un programma il giorno dopo che esce.

E' l'unica che ti permette di usare da mesi udev al posto di devfs, che ha da tempo immemore applicato le patch per il pppoatm in ppp, che ha la patch in cdrecord per usare ide-cd invece che ide-scsi etc...

5) Ovviamente il Forum a l'handbook sono una risorsa esagerata, e mi chiedo quanto ci metteranno le altre distro a capirlo...

Ci sarebbero tante altre cose ma molte sono già state dette dagli altri.

Bye!

----------

## OKreZ

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Aggiungerei: se c'e' qualche casino ti sbatti per risolverlo acquisendo conoscenze che altrimenti non avresti avuto 
> 
> (ovviamente il motivo forum/chat dovrebbe bastare a fugare ogni dubbio...  )

 

Condivido pienamente ! E' uno dei maggiori pregi "indiretti" di Gentoo secondo me... (assieme a tutti gli altri che sono gia' stati elencati)

----------

## Cerberos86

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> te la fai come vuoi tu 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Skerzi a parte....

-Personalizzabile

-Performante

-Per tutti (noobs e guru)

-Per tutti (free, comunque sempre meglio comprarla ALMENO una volta)

-....PERFETTA  :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

[OT]

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> approfitto di questa riga di randomaze, per chiedere una cosa a Shev

 

Forse ti confondi con i passi prima, la "p" va quando si estraggono gli stage, non per lo snapshot del portage. Era così anche nelle vecchie guide, se non ricordo male.

/me che cmq si riserva di controllare ed eventualmente segnalare la cosa

[OT]

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> [OT]Forse ti confondi con i passi prima, la "p" va quando si estraggono gli stage, non per lo snapshot del portage. Era così anche nelle vecchie guide, se non ricordo male.
> 
> [OT]

 

no, non mi confondo: e' che non ho mai estratto uno snapshot, e mi son chiesto se era giusto senza -p, oppure era un refuso. Ma, se mi confermi che lo snapshot deve essere di proprietà di 1005 e gruppo medesimo, allora tutto ok.

Coda

----------

## nomadsoul

1)la community

2)la scelta: vuoi compilare? compili (con emerge che ti semplifica lo sbattimento scarica->scompatta->compila e non è poco) vuoi i binari? te li metti  :Very Happy: 

vuoi un sistema tutto ottimizzato e tutto compilato sul tuo pc? hai lo stage1 non c'hai voglia? stage3

3)è sempre aggiornatissima

4)ti fa apprezzare linux. ho provato molte distro.. poi ho provato questa e mi sn innamorato tant'è che ho rimosso windows. ok all'inizio devi leggerti un attimo l'handbook.. ma meglio così no?

5)è molto performante e impari un sacco di cose.

6) ha nano come editor da riga di comando che se non sei un purista della shell apprezzerai senz'altro 150 volte di più che vi o vim xè è + intuitivo (imho  :Very Happy:  )

7)provala e le altre le metterai tu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

Bè. L'amore è una parola grossa. Naturalmente devi già amare il software libero e il sistema operativo Linux. Di per sè non credo che una distro richieda veramente di essere amata.

Comunque, posso fare alcune considerazioni valide per me.

a) Ho scoperto gentoo a Natale e mi sento già in grado di smontare il sistema operativo pezzo per pezzo;

b) ho trovato un luogo dove posso esprimermi in italiano, che purtroppo è l'unico idioma nel quale riesco a capire veramente me stesso

c) comincio persino ad avere delle opinioni personale sul funzionamento del software sul mercato... per esempio attraverso il confronto con la vecchia Mandrake

d) Qualche volta mi permetto persino di distribuire consigli goffi sul forum, dove ogni contributo è apprezzato con una cortesia infinita

e) in generale, penso che la vitalità e l'entusiasmo che animano questo forum siano una garanzia per la qualità e la libertà del prodotto che sviluppa

----------

## cloc3

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> approfitto di questa riga di randomaze, per chiedere una cosa a Shev:
> 
> 

 Questo modo di approffitare è un uovo fatto fuori dal cesto.

Noi siamo qui a tubare con gentoo, e tu ci distrai con il tuo p...

----------

